# Microsoft Access Combo Box



## reverze (Jun 10, 2010)

Well, this seems like a pretty simple question, but for some reason I just can't get this to work.

I know it is probably really simple, and I have googled for answers and also looked in a Microsoft Access 2003 book ( I am using 2007 ) ... but still it isn't working.

So far, I have a very simple example database setup.

I have one table which is called tblEmp and a form which is called frmEmp

In the table, lets say I have three fields:

FirstName, LastName, and Salary

So on the form, all three of these exist as text boxes, and I have a combo box there called cboLookup

All I want to do is drop down the combo box which displays an employees last name, and by doing that it changes all of the text boxes on the form to the correct record that was chosen in the combo box.

This seems very simple, and I know it has to do with the AfterUpdate function on the combo box, but for some reason I just can't get the right VBA code or macro for this to work.

Does anyone have a simple answer for me?


----------



## reverze (Jun 11, 2010)

Solved


----------



## slyfox2151 (Jun 11, 2010)

just telling us you solved it dosnt help anyone. 


you should say what you did to fix it...... what if some one else with the same problem googles it and comes to this page.. it dosnt help them.


----------

